# Two different eye color, please help



## morgensol (Jul 3, 2009)

My little Toto Jr. has different eye colors. One is gray and the other one is brown. Should I be concerned about this?:?


----------



## Flashy (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi morgensol, welcome to the forum.

Are you sure its gray and not blue? One blue eye is very common with the vienna gene.

If you could post a picture of the rabbit in general and then of each eye that would probably be really helpful.

He sounds like a cutie, that's for sure


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 3, 2009)

I love bunnies with two different eye colors. I think they look very cool! Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 3, 2009)

we can go you one better. Spike who is part black and white dutch and part black otter has the most unique eyes we have ever seen. His right eye--the bottom is one third blue with the top two thirds being brown. His left eye--the bottom is one third brown and the top is two thirds blue. Both of his are two colors. Never had any problem with them. We've had him a little over five years--think he was probably six this last Easter---yeah!! another little rabbit dumped out by some horses ---, so we know his approximate age. Great bunny.:biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 3, 2009)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> we can go you one better. Spike who is part black and white dutch and part black otter has the most unique eyes we have ever seen. His right eye--the bottom is one third blue with the top two thirds being brown. His left eye--the bottom is one third brown and the top is two thirds blue. Both of his are two colors. Never had any problem with them. We've had him a little over five years--think he was probably six this last Easter---yeah!! another little rabbit dumped out by some horses ---, so we know his approximate age. Great bunny.:biggrin2:


I would love to see a picture of Spike's eyes!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 3, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *Nancy McClelland wrote: *
> 
> 
> > we can go you one better. Spike who is part black and white dutch and part black otter has the most unique eyes we have ever seen. His right eye--the bottom is one third blue with the top two thirds being brown. His left eye--the bottom is one third brown and the top is two thirds blue. Both of his are two colors. Never had any problem with them. We've had him a little over five years--think he was probably six this last Easter---yeah!! another little rabbit dumped out by some horses ---, so we know his approximate age. Great bunny.:biggrin2:
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## morgensol (Jul 3, 2009)

I'll try to post a picture of him when I get a chance. His left eye is light gray, I guess you can call it blue... and i just realized that his right eye is also half blue half brown just like Spike's.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 4, 2009)

I believe it is called heterochromia, and there is nothing dangerous about it. It's just a "mistake" in the genetic sequence for the eye color. It happens in a lot of different species of animals. I know that dogs and cats can have it. People can, too. My dad has it (one eye is blue, the other is blue and brown). It's just a weird genetic thing.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes you must post a picture so we can see...how interesting


----------

